# Becky hates Fromm ......



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

As you giuys know i was ;looking into getting Becksters started on a new food less protein called all companies and fromm sounded real yummy , so testerday went and bought a bag of Pork and Applesauce the rep told me its there biggest seller and dogs love it , well Becky hates it she prefers the Royal Canin (Mc donalds ) food as i call it ???? i got testers almost all flavore nop nada she dont like but she does LOve love love her Horizon legacy i gave her one today she gobbled it right up now what any suggestions ???? on tasty food for your picky Malts??? i will bring it right back they told \fromm refunds the money and try something else help !!!


Anna xoxoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, how old is Becky now & what does she weigh? 
I am one who thinks low protein is good for a dog so I am not into the premium foods---which is good as most of them are not available here anyhow! :HistericalSmiley:
When I was delayed in Vienna the lady keeping K & L probably gave them some of her high protein food & their tummies were out of sorts for 10-14 days afterward. We are back together again now finally! I would not throw out the RC if she likes it. :wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi sweet Sandi , 

Becky is 6 months old now , the Fromm has good protein and fat etc... it is the Horizon she was on that has alot 34 % , royal canin Gastro is for when they are ill it has no fat 9% and not for a growing pup . Sandi may i ask a personal favor i just love Lisi and Kitzi hair cuts can you send me pics so i can take to the groomer next week ......

love

Anna xoxoxox


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

There is freshpet Freshpet Fresh & Natural Pet Food For Dogs & Cats l Healthy Dog Treats and I know they have puppy formulas though I have not seen any here, locally. I do love fromm and acana, but if royal canin is what she eats.... Sometimes I think we complicate the whole food issue. Royal canin is not my top choice but it is not bottom of the barrel either. 

If you are trying to find the perfect kibble, it is going to be a long search. I would suggest looking at something different wether it be freshpet roll like stuff, canned food, frozen premade raw, or dehydrated. If you like royal canin for your kibble, there is nothing wrong with using it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky, her is Liesl's cut. I don't have a current one for Kitzel, but his hair is the same only the body is cut short w/topknot & long tail & legs. Please post when you have it cut! Good luck.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Editing in progress.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Becky, her is Liesl's cut. I don't have a current one for Kitzel, but his hair is the same only the body is cut short w/topknot & long tail & legs. Please post when you have it cut! Good luck.



thank you sooo much Sandi , little Penny has something similar beautiful little girls :wub:


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought a bag of FROMM chicken a la veg and pork & applesauce a few months ago. Riley ended up having a reaction to all the grains in them. I switched him back to ACANA/Pacifica and he cleared all up.... I just bought a bag of ACANA Duck & Barlett Pear, last night. Am excited to see how he does on it. It only has one grain, steel cut oats, so hopefully he will do well on it. Keeping my eyes on him. 

I have been doing Nature's Variety raw organic chicken for breakfast and ACANA Kibble for dindin. That has been working Great for him!! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

RileyDC said:


> I bought a bag of FROMM chicken a la veg and pork & applesauce a few months ago. Riley ended up having a reaction to all the grains in them. I switched him back to ACANA/Pacifica and he cleared all up.... I just bought a bag of ACANA Duck & Barlett Pear, last night. Am excited to see how he does on it. It only has one grain, steel cut oats, so hopefully he will do well on it. Keeping my eyes on him.
> 
> I have been doing Nature's Variety raw organic chicken for breakfast and ACANA Kibble for dindin. That has been working Great for him!! :chili:


Just be aware that ACANA provides an "above average amount of protein & fat." I think this might be an appropriate food source for a very active big dog but I am not at all convinced that small, lap dogs need this much. JMHO


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you thought about switching Becky to canned food? It is much easier to digest and in my Daisy's opinion tastier lol. I used to have her on canned in the morning and kibble at night, but she just does so much better on canned. Maybe Becky's tummy might not be able to digest the kibble.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

RileyDC said:


> I bought a bag of FROMM chicken a la veg and pork & applesauce a few months ago. Riley ended up having a reaction to all the grains in them. I switched him back to ACANA/Pacifica and he cleared all up.... I just bought a bag of ACANA Duck & Barlett Pear, last night. Am excited to see how he does on it. It only has one grain, steel cut oats, so hopefully he will do well on it. Keeping my eyes on him.
> 
> I have been doing Nature's Variety raw organic chicken for breakfast and ACANA Kibble for dindin. That has been working Great for him!! :chili:


Fromm's has FOUR varieties of Grain Free in their Four Star Line. Game Bird, Beef Frittata, Surf N Turf, and Salmon Tunalina. They only have THREE that have grains. You could try one of their grain frees and still have a more moderate protein level then the Acana.



edelweiss said:


> Just be aware that ACANA provides an "above average amount of protein & fat." I think this might be an appropriate food source for a very active big dog but I am not at all convinced that small, lap dogs need this much. JMHO


I and almost every Maltese and Yorkie breeder out there agree with you.



lyndy said:


> Have you thought about switching Becky to canned food? It is much easier to digest and in my Daisy's opinion tastier lol. I used to have her on canned in the morning and kibble at night, but she just does so much better on canned. Maybe Becky's tummy might not be able to digest the kibble.


I agree. Canned is so much better for them then kibble and they tend to like it better. Lack of moisture in the kibble is really hard on their kidneys. And it's not true they need the crunchy kibble for their teeth. Nothing replace good old fashioned oral hygiene.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You all really have me rethinking dog food. Rocky has soft poo on the fromm grain free but doesnt lick his paws on it, with the grain inclusive he has great poop but licks his paws. I am starting to wonder if even the fromm is too high in protien? What brands do you all look at with lower protien levels? I am going to discuss food with the vet on tuesday, I am pretty sure he will try to convince me science diet is the way to go. I just dont know anymore!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I had the pickiest eater ever. I have tried every single food out there. The company www.petcurlean.com makes a small breed formula called NOW and it is moderate protein and grain-free. My malt has done so well with it and her blood test results were excellent. 
I still find canned to be a better choice but I switch it up often. I really like Weruva, Almo nature and Nature's Variety for canned food choices. I would NEVER recommend Wellness because of what has happened with my dog getting very sick from it.
Try to find something that is moderate protein and stay away from the high protein rich foods which are too much for their kidneys.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> You all really have me rethinking dog food. Rocky has soft poo on the fromm grain free but doesnt lick his paws on it, with the grain inclusive he has great poop but licks his paws. I am starting to wonder if even the fromm is too high in protien? What brands do you all look at with lower protien levels? I am going to discuss food with the vet on tuesday, I am pretty sure he will try to convince me science diet is the way to go. I just dont know anymore!


Fromm's is not a high protein food. It's a moderate protein and an excellent choice. How long has Rocky been on it? Did you slowly transition? It is pretty much the same as their formulas that have grain in them. I love it because you can rotate through all their Four Star Formulas, or just the grain free ones if you need, without transitioning and no tummy upsets.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

poochie2 said:


> I had the pickiest eater ever. I have tried every single food out there. The company www.petcurlean.com makes a small breed formula called NOW and it is moderate protein and grain-free. My malt has done so well with it and her blood test results were excellent.
> I still find canned to be a better choice but I switch it up often. I really like Weruva, Almo nature and Nature's Variety for canned food choices. I would NEVER recommend Wellness because of what has happened with my dog getting very sick from it.
> Try to find something that is moderate protein and stay away from the high protein rich foods which are too much for their kidneys.



Petcurean is also an excellent food and love their Now! Small Breed formula. It's from Canada so it is all free range meats and like Fromm, is baked at a very low temperature for a longer period of time to help retain as much nutrients as possible. But I encourage you to find some other foods that are within a 2-3 percent of each other in both protein and fat to rotate with.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky has been on it for over a year now  we switch between the four star formulas.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> Rocky has been on it for over a year now  we switch between the four star formulas.


Why not try adding a good probiotic into each meal? It could be that he has an over abundance of bad flora to good flora from previous foods/allergies/vaccines/meds/etc...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Why not try adding a good probiotic into each meal? It could be that he has an over abundance of bad flora to good flora from previous foods/allergies/vaccines/meds/etc...


Anna I am so sorry for slightly derailing your thread but perhaps this information can be useful for you as well.

I am not opposed to using a probiotic but I have to admit I am very ignorant about the subject. I know it helps with digestion, is it in pill or powder form? Kinda like a suppliment you can add?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> Anna I am so sorry for slightly derailing your thread but perhaps this information can be useful for you as well.
> 
> I am not opposed to using a probiotic but I have to admit I am very ignorant about the subject. I know it helps with digestion, is it in pill or powder form? Kinda like a suppliment you can add?


The kind I use is a powder that I mix into the food. If feeding kibble, you would want to put warm water on the kibble to help mix it in. Which, imho, is much better for the dog. You'll be saving their kidneys.


----------

